# Few dog hairs to clean up



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bit of work on the daughter Polo today


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

And that's why I make the dog run along behind the vehicle (jokes, before the rspb get called) he goes in the boot

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

HOGG said:


> And that's why I make the dog run along behind the vehicle (jokes, before the rspb get called) he goes in the boot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I like that idea lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bit of Iron X on the paint work think it was over due


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,
Your daughter is lucky to have a father who likes detailing, good job.

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Hi,
> Your daughter is lucky to have a father who likes detailing, good job.
> 
> Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


Cheers but who said I like it :wink:


----------

